# Decent university in Perth



## anders (Aug 11, 2010)

Hello, I have decided to study at Perth after 5 years of work and previously I completed a Bachelor of IT and now I am considering to study a postgraduate course that might be more an "business-oriented" towards IT as I am frankly fed up with technical roles only.

I would however first need to pick a university in Perth and I am aiming for something decent but yet not too expansive so could anyone please share their views and recommendations of a suitable university?

Do not hesitate to share any other info about studying in Perth that might be helpful as well. Thanks!


----------

